# Crab meat ABT's qview



## rdknb (Sep 13, 2010)

Made some ABTs with crab meat mixed with the cream chesse


----------



## chefrc (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic I can taste them Great Job My Friend


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 29, 2010)

Crab meat... nice touch! I may have to give that a try!!


----------



## boykjo (Sep 29, 2010)

you can put crab meat and cream cheese on a shoe and it would taste good.....good idea on the ABT's. Nice work


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks great and probably tasted even better.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now thats a nice idea and all. But did the japs take away from tasting the crab meat after all it's a very delicate tasting meat. But it is a very good idea I have done some with shrimp and I felt theshrimp flavors were lost.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 29, 2010)

For us it did not take away from thee crab.  When we tryed shrimp we had the same effect  as you
 


mballi3011 said:


> Now thats a nice idea and all. But did the japs take away from tasting the crab meat after all it's a very delicate tasting meat. But it is a very good idea I have done some with shrimp and I felt theshrimp flavors were lost.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 29, 2010)

those look like some tasty japs  i like that bacon also,  they have a maple flavor one that reallyhas a good sweet taste to it  smells so good you dont want to wash your hands after wrapping things up


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

Those look mighty tasty. Nice work


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 29, 2010)

Those Look and Sound Delicious...


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 4, 2010)

Those ABT's look awesome. Great idea adding the crab.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks good. Another version of that is to make a crab patty filling (veg, bread crumbs, egg for binder) and fill the jalapeno with that.... sooooo goood!! (and the crab stands out bit more).


----------



## norcal2500hd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dungeness crab season opens up Nov 6th.....Gonna have to try these out when I bring my limit home.


----------



## smokeon (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a recipe for crab Rangoon that has crab meat, cream cheese and chives as the stuffing in a wonton shell.  I wonder how that would taste in an ABT....


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

for this idea, I made 60 abt's for our Halloween party and it wasn't nearly enough, I might try some of these for the New Years Party


----------



## porkbelly (Nov 6, 2010)

hi, i just smoked some crab and shrimp ABT's...i agree the shrimp did get kinda lost but the crab meat was there...but oh my lord the peppers were HOTTTTT...the other day i did some and the heat was perfect bought them at the same place to...i may not have cooked them long enough...i still have to say thay so far my fav. is cream cheese/chedder/sun dried tamatoes...the tamatoe really stands out...also i took 3 thin slices of pepperoni and cream cheese some italian seasoning, plus pepper jack...oh yea sun dried tamatoes...those were excellent to..i love smoking


----------



## meateater (Nov 6, 2010)

That does sound awesome.


----------



## rugsrme (Nov 7, 2010)

Smokeon said:


> I have a recipe for crab Rangoon that has crab meat, cream cheese and chives as the stuffing in a wonton shell.  I wonder how that would taste in an ABT....


Sound like it would taste great! Crab, yet another item to add to the shopping list!


----------

